# need some pictures



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok so i got my timing right know no bent valves no vacuum leaks but were thinking i got vacuum lines in the wrong spot cause when a vacuum starts to stuck my idle drops below 500 from 1400 so if anyone has a hb with 2.4 KA24E can u get pictures of the vacuum lines thanks or tell me a good way to find whats wrong:givebeer:


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Here ya go, vacuum diagram:










and a helpful photo:










Nadeem


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

thats from a KA24E engine? looks way different then mine


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is a ka24de


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

thats way different then mine


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

so i went out a little bit ago started the KA24E up and it was almost red lined so i moved the TPS and slowed it down well still high i put into reverse and back in to neutral and started to surge again only code was the intake sensor cause it was unplugged any ideas


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

were you able to find a computer that would down load the link i sent you??


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i had to Redownload adobe and it worked only has one picture of what i need and kinda small


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am going to burn a nissan widsheild wiper resevoir as a sacrife to the nissan god of hardbodies in hopes of you fixing ur truck..

u r wearing me out...

o a o a o a ooooo..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok all the vacuum lines r righ tknow still wont kick down


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you look at the ecm to see if has an idle screw ?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

we turned it a little more. my tac is messed up so we set it by ear. when and if this rain clears up today im going to drive up and down the road to see but its running better then before so ya. and can i put a after market tac on it since my stock one is messed up


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

has the idle dropped..?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well from the broken tac it dropped 1k but its messed up so we might be at 800


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

800 is damn good considering..try forcing the idle bar like i told you..to see if it has an affect..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well my truck is in the rain know and cant go back in the shop so ya


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what does that mean ??


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

cant work on my truck in the pouring rain


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

800 is good just leave it alone...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya cause i need 825 for low end so


----------

